# New Bulking Diet for 1st Steroid Cycle



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All

I thought id post an example of my daily diet for people to cast their eyes over and if possible give constructive feedback.

Im currently 75kg and obviously wish to get the most out of my cycle and continue with the clean diet thereafter. I want my gains to be as lean as possible hence the low fat.

I will also be drinking a minimum of 3 litres of water a day.

Feel free to comment

Please note; DP90 refers to my protein powder.


*Example Day*

*Protein (g)**Saturated Fat (g)**Unsaturated Fat (g)**Carbs (g)**Kcal*













*Pre Workout*DP9021.80.0300.592

300ml Skimmed Milk10.20.3015105

5g Creatine





































*Breakfast 8am*DP9021.80.0300.592

750ml Skimmed Milk25.50.75037.5262.5

100g Porridge Oats111.56.560356

5g Creatine





































*Mid Morning 10:30am*DP9021.80.0300.592

300ml Skimmed Milk10.20.3015105



























*Lunch 13:00*200g Brown Rice Medium Grain41048224

200g Chicken Breast Fried66281374

100g Petits Pois5.90.20.5968



























*Mid Afternoon 15:00*DP9021.80.0300.592

300ml Skimmed Milk10.20.3015105



























*Dinner 18:00*200g Brown Rice Medium Grain41048224

200g Rump Steak60.9011.90350

100g Petits Pois5.90.20.5968*Dinner Dessert*DP9021.80.0300.592

750ml Skimmed Milk25.50.75037.5262.5

100g Porridge Oats111.56.560356



























*Mid Evening 20:00*DP9021.80.0300.592

300ml Skimmed Milk10.20.3015105



























*Bed 10:00*DP9021.80.0300.592

300ml Skimmed Milk10.20.3015105



























*Total*

*423.3**10.61**33.9**388.5**3714*


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

weres the protein content?


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> weres the protein content?


First column mate 423.3g a day.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

7 protein shakes a day?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

TopGun said:


> 7 protein shakes a day?


yeah mate thats a hell of alot.

get some real food down ya!


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

I drink proein shakes like a fat yank drinks McDonalds Cola, my only issue is the amount of protein im consuming which seems excessive.

Any suggests on replacements of the odd shake for a low protein, fat and carb food supplement with plenty of calories?


----------



## m1ghtymouse (Oct 7, 2009)

hi all im new 2 this ! Have just got some oxybol 50mg and 12 weeks of sus. Any advice on diet ? I am 70kgs at the mo.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

IMO....

To much powder

Not enough whole foods

Not enough fruit

Not enough veg

Not enough fats

Swap some of that powder for eggs, and get some fruit and veg down you


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

PumpedUp said:


> I drink proein shakes like a fat yank drinks McDonalds Cola, my only issue is the amount of protein im consuming which seems excessive.
> 
> Any suggests on replacements of the odd shake for a low protein, fat and carb food supplement with plenty of calories?


Like others have said, whole foods are always preferable to shakes. For healthy, high calorie snacks try eating nuts. Ideally, go for the more nutritious types like almonds, walnuts and brazil nuts and buy them unsalted.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big said:


> IMO....
> 
> To much powder
> 
> ...


Agree not enough fat for sure, the eggs would address that.

The veg will help your body process food and aid digestion (which in turn will allow you to eat more) and also fruit for Vit C and natural sugars.

Also maybe drop the two afternoon shakes and combine them in to another whole meal.


----------

